# Reboot doesn't work on my system



## palmboy5 (Aug 10, 2010)

This may belong in System Hardware but maybe not..

When I tell the system to reboot either through the "reboot" or "shutdown -r now" commands, the OS proceeds with its shut down procedure but does not start up again. The system is left running with no output to the screen. POST never comes up. I have to shut it down and start it up again for anything to happen. The behavior is as if the OS is doing that "You may now shut down the computer." message except there is no signal to the screen at all.

Reboots were fine under Ubuntu and Windows.

I have FreeBSD x64 8.1-RELEASE installed on the following hardware:
PC Power and Cooling PPCS370X 370W
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H w/ BIOS version F6
Corsair XMS2 2x1GB DDR2-800
Western Digital AV-type 80GB IDE OS drive
2x Western Digital WD20EADS 2TB
2x Western Digital WD20EARS 2TB

How can I fix the reboot ability? Thanks!


----------



## anxt (Aug 11, 2010)

I suspect it might have to do with your systems ACPI.

Perhaps try listing:

`sysctl -a hw.acpi`

I saw something on the mailing lists about problems with some machines not restarting as expected.

Does shutdown -p (poweroff) work as expected?


----------



## palmboy5 (Aug 12, 2010)

```
[root@brisbane-1 /home/vcn64ultra]# sysctl -a hw.acpi
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 1
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```

*shutdown -p now* works as expected.


----------



## palmboy5 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I'm guessing the issue has something to do with

```
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
```

Also, are post editing disabled?


----------



## gilinko (Aug 12, 2010)

palmboy5 said:
			
		

> Also, are post editing disabled?



Nope, and you should know why if you read the information in the registration e-mail.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Aug 23, 2010)

palmboy5 said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing the issue has something to do with
> 
> ```
> hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
> ...



That doesn't have anything to do with it, although this might:


```
[root@brisbane-1 /home/vcn64ultra]# sysctl -a hw.acpi
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
```

Do not change the root shell.  If you must change the root shell, you're going to have difficulties.


----------



## palmboy5 (Aug 23, 2010)

But bash is so much better than the default shell , and the system couldn't reboot even before I changed the shell.

EDIT: Horray, the edit button appeared.


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree, bash is more convenient than the default shell.
bash isn't necessarily available in single-user mode, though.. and that's a problem.


----------

